# Ivermectin paste for PB pig



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I got a PB pig yesterday and he has mange. I bought some 1.87% ivermectin paste but not sure how much to give him. I think he is about 50 lbs and if I went by horse dose, then one notch would be all he needs. Can someone give me the dose for the paste? All I can find is the dose for the injectible to give orally. Thanks!


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

from what I read long time ago, for ivermectin horse paste, each notch on the tube is for 25 pounds, so he'd need 2 notches.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

For horses it says each marking is for 250 lbs of hourse- 5 notches between...so that would be 50 lbs per notch for a horse...so pigs are dosed higher then?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

do PB pigs get mange? i know they are prone to lice, and a disease called erisypilis (sp) that cause skin excoriation.

a good mud wallow keeps lice off. it's pigs raised on concrete that get it. the other i don't know much about but have seen pictures of it. they look like they have been burned and with the skin peeling off large areas. could it be either one of those?? i don't know if ivermectin is the drug of choice if it is. it certainly won't hurt. i give it to mine the IM liquid, given orally, at the same rate as cattle- 1 cc for each 75#.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, PB pigs get mange. No, I don't think it is lice as you can usually see lice if you look closely...and I looked close for fleas and lice. From the description I read on mange- it looks like that. Irritated looking skin and areas that are scabby where they scratch it so much- and they are constantly itching. The skin around the eyes is also swollen and red and somewhat thickened. It is not over his entire body, but a good bit of it- legs, belly, chest and "armpits" and face and head. His back and behind is clear. I gave him some benedryl and that has helped him be not quite so itchy, but that only treats the itching itself and not the condition. I went ahead and gave him 2 notches as ivermectin is safe in larger doses I found out and it is possible he is more than 50 lbs anyways. I was thinking it would be better to overdose a bit than to underdose and not have it clear it up.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a PBP this year and it had mange when it arrived. I treated it with the Ivermectin horse paste too, but only gave a pea sized amount. I did treat a few times though, you will have to treat again too, one treatment isn't enough according to what I could find on treating mange.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am finding that out. I gave him one does the day after he came and another dose yesterday since he was still itchy...so 6 days apart. The itching is not as bad now- down to giving benedryl once a day instead of 2-3 times. He is a little less red. How often should I be giving him the ivermectin and when will I know when to stop?


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I dusted Petunia with Sevin (carbaryl) when I brought her home. When I touched her rough ('STARING' hairs - WRONG!) hairs the lice crawled up my arms. Poor baby. That had to be miserable...


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't remember now, had googled mange on pot bellies or something and found directions that said how to treat and how often. One thing I do remember is it recommended to remove/change bedding when you treated as the bedding can re-infect the pig. I honestly never changed the bedding, just added more straw and treated every two weeks three times and then moved the pig to another pen as she seemed all clear. I do have that stall quarantined off until I can get it stripped down though, will remove and burn the bedding and spray the stall with some disinfectant.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, he is a house pig. He does get his blankets washed every couple of days, so that is not an issue. I tried googling but had a hard time coming up with the info for the horse paste and no one mentioned about retreating except for as a prevantative twice a year.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll see if I can find what I had used as a guide. It was about treating mange with ivermectin, but didn't say to use horse paste, though that's what I did.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

here

http://www.thepigsite.com/pighealth/article/632/sarcoptic-mange

it says if using ivermectin to repeat in 14 days, apparently two treatments (I did three) and it doesn't mention the bedding being a problem, so that's a relief.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

